# [UK NR] Robert Yau - 4x4 Single - 26.48



## BillyRain (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Brest (Jun 14, 2014)

*Robert Yau* - 26.48 4x4 NR single - Nottingham Summer 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]-K01OSWucrI[/youtubehd]


 L2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F D2 F L' D2 L' D F' L' U2 B L' r2 F2 U2 F r2 U' r2 u2 U' R2 L2 F2 r F2 B' r U2 r' u2 F L' f D f u'

y2 z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
2U' r' // orange
y U' l' U l // red
(z' x') F' L' U' l F // WR
r' 3r' D' // RB
3r2 U' r' L F' // GR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r' 2L2 U' r // white
x L U' 3r' r2 U2' r2' U 2L' U2' r // blue
3R U 2L r U r' // yellow / green
R2 r' U' R U r z' L // YR
// finish edges
y u L' U L // WB
y U L' U L u' // YG
U F' L F L' u // YB
U L' U L u' // WO
U2 F' L F L' u // YO
U L' U L u' // WG / GO
// 3x3x3
L' U' L y' U L' U L // rWG
R U2' R2' U R // rYB
U' R U R' L U' L' // rYG
U' 3l U L F' L' U' 3l' // rWB
R' U' 3l' U 3l F' U // OLL
U L' U2' R U' R' L U L' U2' R U' L U2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	26.48	124	4.68	151	5.70	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	1.79	6	3.35	8	4.47		Step 1/Redux	10.6%	7.7%	8.4%
Step 2	3.30	12	3.64	16	4.85		Step 2/Redux	19.5%	15.4%	16.8%
Step 3	4.87	22	4.52	29	5.95		Step 3/Redux	28.8%	28.2%	30.5%
Step 4	1.37	7	5.11	8	5.84		Step 4/Redux	8.1%	9.0%	8.4%
Step 5	5.60	31	5.54	34	6.07		Step 5/Redux	33.1%	39.7%	35.8%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	16.93	78	4.61	95	5.61	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	63.9%	62.9%	62.9%[/COLOR]

F2L	5.08	26	5.12	31	6.10		F2L/3x3		53.2%	56.5%	55.4%
LL	4.47	20	4.47	25	5.59		LL/3x3		46.8%	43.5%	44.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.55	46	4.82	56	5.86	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	36.1%	37.1%	37.1%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 F' D2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 F D2 F L' D2 L' D F' L' U2 B L' r2 F2 U2 F r2 U' r2 u2 U' R2 L2 F2 r F2 B' r U2 r' u2 F L' f D f u'

y2 z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U r' // orange
y U' l' U l // red
(z' x') F' L' U' l F // WR
r' 3r' D' // RB
x L 3r U' r' L F' // GR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r' L2 l2' U' r // white
x L U' 3r' r2 U' U' r2' U L l' U' U' r // blue
r' 3r U l L' r U r' // yellow / green
R2 r' U' R U r z' L // YR
// finish edges
y u L' U L // WB
y U L' U L u' // YG
U F' L F L' u // YB
U L' U L u' // WO
U U F' L F L' u // YO
U L' U L u' // WG / GO
// 3x3x3
L' U' L y' U L' U L // rWG
R U' U' R2' U R // rYB
U' R U R' L U' L' // rYG
U U U 3l U L F' L' U' 3l' // rWB
R' U' 3l' U 3l F' U // OLL
U L' U' U' R U' R' L U L' U' U' R U' L U' U' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## yoshinator (Jun 14, 2014)

wat


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 14, 2014)

This video lacks high fives


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> This video lacks high fives



LOL, yeah. congrats Robert


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 14, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> This video lacks horizontal recording!



also this.


----------



## Sky Cuber (Jun 14, 2014)

Of course he did because he invented Yau (and also because he was wearing caprees )


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2014)

That reaction


----------



## EMI (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, very fast, and cool reaction


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 14, 2014)

gj! isn't this like 5 seconds better than the previous NR?


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 14, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> gj! isn't this like 5 seconds better than the previous NR?



Yes.. which he broke in the previous solve  Was still a 31 but a little faster.

Apologies for the angle.. Just whipped the iPhone out and didn't think. Better than no video though eh


----------



## Carrot (Jun 14, 2014)

Go Robert!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow! Good job Robert!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done Rob


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 14, 2014)

gjgjgj! Would've been better if you bet Mats solve which is a millisecond better. But amazing solve!


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 14, 2014)

He uses the Hoya method right?! =P 

Congrats dude. Good solve.


----------



## mati1242 (Jun 15, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> He uses the Hoya method right?! =P



As far as I'm concerned he uses yau, not hoya. Correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 15, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> As far as I'm concerned he uses yau, not hoya. Correct me if I'm wrong though.



He was clearly making a joke. Also, I sent this vid to Hoya... the gloves are off!


----------



## RayLam (Jun 15, 2014)

5s faster than previous nr.good


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 15, 2014)

Yay for CHJ als judge !


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 17, 2014)

Joey's face tho


----------



## CHJ (Jun 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> Yay for CHJ als judge !



 yay, the close up viewing of the solve was phenomenal, i couldn't keep up with what he was doing during it


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Brest!

(You can see the reconstruction in his post on the first page)

And thanks for the comments. The only thing that I thought was kinda bad about the solve was the N perm at the end but at least I managed to cancel one move 

EDIT: and lol Joey


----------

